# Ripples on Screen



## grainger1 (Mar 9, 2006)

New to forum, lots of really good info. Heres my problem. I had the 211 with HD pack installed last Saturday now I'm seeing ripples on the TV screen. It ranges from a perfect picture to ripples so bad it's unwatchable. I have unhooked everything from the receiver except the component cables and it's still there. If I change the input source on the TV I have a perfect picture. I've tried using a different set of component cables, no change. The only thing that works is changing the HD setting on the receiver to 480I or P. My TV will not display 720 and it automatically detect the input (480 or 1080). Any ideas? I have not tried CS yet, figured I had a better shot here.
On a side note the same day as the install I had pixelization and video freeze on the HD channels at least a half dozen times in a couple of hours and one case of "black screen" audio, banner info and guide but no picture, had to re-set, has not happened since.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Have you tried a different component input on your TV, assuming you have more than one? I don't think we've seen any reports of "rippled" video with the 211, but it almost sounds like interference between your receiver and TV. I've seen similar effects running RGB over long distances where the cables were inadequatel sheilded and had to run near power or other cabling. If you've got no apparent sources of signal noise, have tried a different input if available, and are still seeing no changes, then you might want to try to have the receiver replaced and see if that corrects the problem. As your display doesn't support 720p, can we assume that this is some type of CRT based display and no digital input is available?


----------



## grainger1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. It's a rear projection with two sets of component inputs (I've tried both) and the normal RCA and S-Video but no digital. The cable run is probably close to a hundred feet and runs through the attic. I did not check to see how close the cable is run to the electric lines, that's a good point, I'll climb up tomorrow. The thing that get's me is that you can sit there and watch it go from perfect to really bad and back again. Seems to be worse during the day the more I think of it.


----------

